# lets see ur pics of your mouse



## wardhanster

hey guys, i am sure you all know how important is a mouse for your system, 
and how much you love your mouse (if you know what i mean , lol)

just post your pics of your mouse and tell us what is special of your mouse you love it so much
here is mine




its been my mate for 7 years, its my 1st mouse which came with my system and its still doing great,
it has the 4d feature, i mean 4 clickable buttons two general right and left click and two browsing back and forward buttons, and a scroll.


----------



## Shane

Cant post a pic,My cameras batterys are DEAD 

But heres my mouse,Logitech RX1000,Its quite a good mouse considering its only 1000dpi,I play alot of FPS and its very accurate so im happy.


----------



## wardhanster

like the color sachem may be i had the same on my mouse too....lol


----------



## Hugh9191

My Logitech TrackMan Marble. Love it. Now I'm used to it I can use it far quicker than a normal mouse and more comfortably. I still use a normal mouse for gaming but for everything else Marble Mouse FTW!


----------



## funkysnair

logitech G5


----------



## bm23

heres mine 




got it from a competition. it's a pretty good mouse i guess


----------



## Egon

funkysnair said:


> logitech G5


Same mouse. I have the heaviest weight in it.


----------



## funkysnair

Egon said:


> Same mouse. I have the heaviest weight in it.



yeh me too, good mouse

i used to use one of the cheapest keyboard and mouse then i decided to upgrade both and i will never use the cheap stuff again


----------



## bomberboysk

Ill post a pic later if i can ever find my camera... But i have three 7g and a 4g weight in my mouse.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Touchpad


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> Touchpad



How are the alienware touchpads on the M17? Havent used one... I had a few hp and compaq notebooks, and i didnt like how the touchpads tracked so slow, when i moved from touchpad to an optical mouse i saw a vast improvement in gameplay of fps's.


----------



## voyagerfan99

MX Revolution

The most comfortable and multi-purpose mouse I've ever owned. It was so worth the $89.


----------



## ScOuT

Logitech MX518...love it






And she rides on this


----------



## barney.stinson

wardhanster said:


> hey guys, i am sure you all know how important is a mouse for your system,
> and how much you love your mouse (if you know what i mean , lol)
> 
> just post your pics of your mouse and tell us what is special of your mouse you love it so much
> here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been my mate for 7 years, its my 1st mouse which came with my system and its still doing great,
> it has the 4d feature, i mean 4 clickable buttons two general right and left click and two browsing back and forward buttons, and a scroll.



Oh you are an Indian I can see where that HCL is from now
earlier i was surprised to see an HCL mouse  then I looked up you profile


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Best mouse ever?






I think so


----------



## sshaggy

I hope to find a way to make it to work with my computer.


----------



## wardhanster

sshaggy said:


> I hope to find a way to make it to work with my computer.



if you find a way , then keep feeding your mouse (mr. jingles) cheese and butter to keep it happy  ...


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Bodaggit23

I have the old G5 and I love it.


----------



## Droogie

Bodaggit23 said:


> I have the old G5 and I love it.



old school 

i have the new G5.


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> How are the alienware touchpads on the M17? Havent used one... I had a few hp and compaq notebooks, and i didnt like how the touchpads tracked so slow, when i moved from touchpad to an optical mouse i saw a vast improvement in gameplay of fps's.



The touchpads on the M17 are identical to the ones on the M9750. I had an M9750. They're not great, I had a mouse. There was nothing wrong with them in terms of responsiveness, but I just prefer a mouse.

http://media.laptoplogic.com/upload-images/767/large/767_main_Alienware Area-51 m9750-open.jpg
http://www.globalresourcetechnologies.com/wp-content/gallery/portable/alienware-m17-gallery-1.jpg


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> The touchpads on the M17 are identical to the ones on the M9750. I had an M9750. They're not great, I had a mouse. There was nothing wrong with them in terms of responsiveness, but I just prefer a mouse.
> 
> http://media.laptoplogic.com/upload-images/767/large/767_main_Alienware Area-51 m9750-open.jpg
> http://www.globalresourcetechnologies.com/wp-content/gallery/portable/alienware-m17-gallery-1.jpg



Well, when i said slow i meant moving from one side to the other doesnt move the mouse very far, not the greatest when trying to 180 and shoot the guy behind youXD


----------



## thermophilis

I use two 7g and two 4g weights, I've also modded it very slightly so that the weights don't shake around inside, also the weight drawer won't stay in by itself anymore so I fixed that as well.


----------



## dug987654

voyagerfan99 said:


> MX Revolution
> 
> The most comfortable and multi-purpose mouse I've ever owned. It was so worth the $89.



Your definately right about it being comfortable!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

wardhanster said:


> if you find a way , then keep feeding your mouse (mr. jingles) cheese and butter to keep it happy  ...



lol at Green Mile reference.


----------



## wardhanster

Redbull{wings} said:


> lol at Green Mile reference.


yeah you got me there..... nice movie... what u say


----------



## Gooberman

I had the G9 mouse (used 4 7G weights) but it broke for no damn reason so i'm using a small mini wireless mouse  (I liked the Green light )

Maybe I'll fix it with my handy skillz  I'll show picture if I can now i want to use that wonderful mouse again BYE!!


----------



## The_Other_One

Logitech LX7.  It does great for what I use it for.  And heck, the batteries last for months!  (and you can run it off one AA if you want  )  I also have an LX6 that I used at school, but it's just backup now.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The_Other_One said:


> Logitech LX7.  It does great for what I use it for.  And heck, the batteries last for months!  (and you can run it off one AA if you want  )  I also have an LX6 that I used at school, but it's just backup now.



I used the LX7 before I got my MX Revolution. I loved it! The range and battery life are amazing! The family now uses it.


----------



## Geoff

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Best mouse ever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so


I have the same exact one, except it has a digital display for the DPI.  It's the best mouse I've ever used!


----------



## tutorialsite

I have the exact same mouse as Hugh9191, ONCE i got use too it i loved it.

Not much effort needed to get from one end of the screen to the other, and it's also very fast and accurate. Only downside to it is sometimes the ball can stick and make it difficult to move the mouse (Happens to me every now and then)


----------



## Elidicious

wireless logitech mouse


----------



## Vizy

I have the same one


----------



## MIK3daG33K

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153007

Best mouse ever.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Desktop:





Laptop:


----------



## Shane

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Best mouse ever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so



Now thats a mouse!



The_Other_One said:


> Logitech LX7.  It does great for what I use it for.  And heck, the batteries last for months!  (and you can run it off one AA if you want  )  I also have an LX6 that I used at school, but it's just backup now.



I like that mat...what is it?


----------



## The_Other_One

Nevakonaza said:


> I like that mat...what is it?



Allsop something   I got both this mouse and mousepad at Best Buy.  Someone gave me a gift card a couple years back.  I've seen this exact mat rebranded at other stores such as Office Depot for less.  I do really like it.  Good size, nice and flat, pretty heavy, plus it has that rubber/non-slip stuff on the bottom so it won't move at all.


----------



## apj101

.


----------



## sshaggy

apj101 said:


> .



Dude, u are late??
 I posted this mouse already. :good::good:
Go and find urself another. It is mine now.


----------



## Comp_Newb

I have a lazy man's mouse 
I love it. I have had it for about 3 years. I also have a Logitech Ergonomic keyboard 4000.
I need a mouse pad, i know :-( I'm messing up my desk.


----------



## apj101

sshaggy said:


> Dude, u are late??
> I posted this mouse already. :good::good:
> Go and find urself another. It is mine now.



work filter blocked your image. so in my head I'm still original


----------



## sshaggy

apj101 said:


> work filter blocked your image. so in my head I'm still original



So I think I was original,and u think u were original. U are happy there, and I am happy there.Thats it.


----------



## apj101

sshaggy said:


> So I think I was original,and u think u were original. U are happy there, and I am happy there.Thats it.



that sounds like a perfectly amicable settlement


----------



## wardhanster

any one want him, branded logitech


----------



## mac550

sshaggy said:


> I hope to find a way to make it to work with my computer.



lol someone had to do it didn't they 



wardhanster said:


> if you find a way , then keep feeding your mouse (mr. jingles) cheese and butter to keep it happy  ...



lol


----------



## chibicitiberiu

It's my mouse, found it yesterday in the kitchen 

(just joking)


----------



## smellsorange

This is the mouse I have, http://trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=15080


----------



## G25r8cer

Logitech v220






Yeah I know its meant for notebooks

The only good thing about it is that it runs on 1 AA battery and lasts forever. Plus I use Energizer rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Emina

I have two mouse. One for playing game, 4 buttons, 3200dpi, it's really a  formidable weapon.  Here it is,






The other one is a cooool *finger mouse *for daily use, it's cute and cool, my little brother always want to change it by his old PSP. But sorry, no way! Look at it，


----------



## Fatback

I've noticed that about 97% of the mouses are Logitech a guess they really are the best Mine is a Logitech but just a cheap wireless one.


----------



## Euklid

Check this out... my mouse came with a free keyboard - Logitech USB 350 bundle:


----------



## The_Other_One

This was a gift from my parents after they drove cross country.  Aside from the obvious, there are a few lights inside that fade to different colors (hence the red tint on the scorpion  )  Plus it glows in the dark (when it's not plugged in).


----------



## zombine210

The_Other_One said:


> This was a gift from my parents after they drove cross country.  Aside from the obvious, there are a few lights inside that fade to different colors (hence the red tint on the scorpion  )  Plus it glows in the dark (when it's not plugged in).



OMG111, that is teh coolest mouse ever! i've seen belt buckles with scorpions in them, but never ever thought of sticking one in a mouse. i used to keep emperors, and if i'd seen this way back when, i would have wanted to do something like this. if you can find a uv light, it will make the scorpion glow greenish


----------



## linkin

Euklid said:


> Check this out... my mouse came with a free keyboard - Logitech USB 350 bundle:



thats the same mouse i have.
it says Logitech RX300 on th bottom. 
I'm going to get a good gaming mouse soon.


----------



## stephen.key

Razer Deathadder Gaming Mouse 3G Infrared Ergonomic 1800dpi Blue Black





This my lovely mouse with On-The-Fly Sensitivity adjustment and _*Gold-plated USB connector *_

And I must say it has 1ms response time.
For gaming purpose I find it best.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Microsoft messes up a lot of things, but they make one hell of a gaming mouse.

Best mouse I've ever had.


----------



## Krysis

Razer Lachesis -


----------



## ScottALot

Want: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have:


----------



## Ramodkk

Meh


----------



## WeatherMan

You can still save yourself!

Ball or Laser ?


----------



## Ramodkk

Laer, at least I have that. I used to have this:







But it started to mal-function so I'm using this cheap $1 HP laser one for the moment.


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## ScottALot

Looks... carbon fiber ish.


----------



## Scubie67

bomberboysk said:


> Ill post a pic later if i can ever find my camera... But i have three 7g and a 4g weight in my mouse.



 same as mine with all 7g weights.I go for control,hehe.


----------

